# New mower



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Huffy is trying to break into the LT market


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*hmmmmmmm*

Now thats a novel idea.  

Maybe I could get the little lady to mow the grass if I tell her we are going to take a bike ride. :furious: 

:captain: Bob


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Huffy is trying to break into the LT market *


Nice new mower Ernie:thumbsup: Where'd you pick that up??:lmao:


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

LMAO...I was going to say that I hope it is built better than their bicycles, but it appears not. Huffy's quality has really went south since I was thrashin' around on bikes. 

ErnieG- Neat avatar. I like it! 

Greg


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: Re: New mower*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Nice new mower Ernie:thumbsup: Where'd you pick that up??:lmao: *


Had to fight w/ the neighbor, she would not let me drive so I took her new trike:riding:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fusion1970 _
> 
> ErnieG- Neat avatar. I like it!
> 
> Greg [/B]


Greg, I found this rod at a crafts and arts fair this past spring and took a couple of shots of her... I know the builder of this unit but not the owner.... wish it were mine...hmmmmm maybe it will go the way of the huffy mower :lmao:


----------

